# For when times get tough....



## indaswamp (Jan 28, 2022)

...or if meat prices go absolutely nuts....


----------



## rjob (Jan 28, 2022)

I will pass on that one!


----------



## yankee2bbq (Jan 28, 2022)

I would try it. Can’t be any worse than my wife’s meatloaf.


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 28, 2022)

I would rather eat lettuce 3 times a day!
Al


----------



## SmokingUPnorth (Jan 28, 2022)

That’s a hard no lol


----------



## TNJAKE (Jan 28, 2022)

And this my friends is how pandemics are started!


----------



## Brokenhandle (Jan 28, 2022)

Shouldn't this be in the nose to tail section?    And I only cringed once!

Ryan


----------



## sawhorseray (Jan 28, 2022)

Yummmm, fried rat! Probably tastes like chicken. RAY


----------



## Sowsage (Jan 28, 2022)




----------



## pineywoods (Jan 28, 2022)

Ya know I've never considered becoming vegan however if it comes to eating rats I think I'd be vegan and that's a terrible thought


----------



## WaterRat (Jan 28, 2022)

yankee2bbq said:


> I would try it. Can’t be any worse than my wife’s meatloaf.


Where can we donate to your memorial fund?


----------



## JC in GB (Jan 28, 2022)

*My cat says he wants me to make that for him. *
*
If the fried rats don't appeal to you, try their fried spiders.


*
*JC *


----------



## yankee2bbq (Jan 28, 2022)

WaterRat said:


> Where can we donate to your memorial fund?


 
Let’s just keep this ‘our secret’ . Thanks.


----------



## Brokenhandle (Jan 28, 2022)

Years ago, maybe before my time my parents went to Germany with another couple... remember dad telling the story that many times they didn't really know what they were eating,  after one meal they were told it was kinda like eating rat in our country! I don't think they stopped eating meals after that lol!

Ryan


----------



## indaswamp (Jan 28, 2022)

Brokenhandle said:


> Years ago, maybe before my time my parents went to Germany with another couple... remember dad telling the story that many times they didn't really know what they were eating,  after one meal they were told it was kinda like eating rat in our country! I don't think they stopped eating meals after that lol!
> 
> Ryan



Guess it depends on the rat....


----------



## TNJAKE (Jan 28, 2022)

Lol saw the duck dynasty guys making sausage out of nutria rats a few years back


----------



## Brokenhandle (Jan 28, 2022)

indaswamp said:


> Guess it depends on the rat....
> View attachment 523698


Those are tasty!

Ryan


----------



## indaswamp (Jan 28, 2022)

TNJAKE said:


> Lol saw the duck dynasty guys making sausage out of nutria rats a few years back


Call it 'swamp pork' down here...meat looks just like pork and tastes is similar.


----------



## GATOR240 (Jan 28, 2022)

....I thought that they had a nice crunch to them....


----------



## DougE (Jan 28, 2022)

Zip tie a fluffy tail on, and it's just another squirrel ......


----------



## bigfurmn (Jan 28, 2022)

I guess I made it to this age eating my moms cooking and that recipe sounds better than her cooking.


----------



## Ringer (Jan 28, 2022)

JC in GB said:


> *My cat says he wants me to make that for him. *
> 
> *If the fried rats don't appeal to you, try their fried spiders.
> 
> ...




I will never live in a place where the spiders are big enough to be considered a food source.


----------



## JIMSMOKES (Jan 29, 2022)

Closest I'll ever come to eating this is tree rats. (Squirrel)


----------



## boykjo (Jan 29, 2022)




----------



## mcokevin (Jan 29, 2022)

What IT do you recommend cooking the rat to?


----------



## HalfSmoked (Jan 29, 2022)

Here we have muskrats (marsh rabbits) very tasty nutria are starting show up in our area.

Warren


----------



## Buckeye1 (Jan 29, 2022)

yankee2bbq said:


> I would try it. Can’t be any worse than my wife’s meatloaf.


My kids would say same thing about my wife's pork


----------



## DougE (Jan 29, 2022)

mcokevin said:


> What IT do you recommend cooking the rat to?


Temp doesn't really matter, it's done when it disintegrates into a pile of ash.


----------



## Ringer (Jan 29, 2022)

mcokevin

Probe tender


----------



## bauchjw (Jan 29, 2022)

It’s real tough when you need Rat Sushi!


----------



## HalfSmoked (Jan 29, 2022)

Ringer said:


> mcokevin
> 
> Probe tender



Muskrat is probably some of the most tender meat you will ever eat. If its cooked right come on down.

Warren


----------



## HalfSmoked (Jan 30, 2022)

Thanks, bauchjw for the like I appreciate it.

Warren


----------



## WeberBlackStoneYoder (Jan 30, 2022)

The music in this video is going to make me want to try this.


----------



## forktender (Jan 31, 2022)

We have Nutria rat out here on the CA Delta, and there is no way in hell that I'd even think about eat'in one, I'll stick with eating Beaver.


----------



## one eyed jack (Jan 31, 2022)

Even the dog walked by without a "sniff" at 3:16.

Could be that the rats over there eat something other than the garbage they live on, here.


----------



## indaswamp (Jan 31, 2022)

forktender said:


> We have Nutria rat out here on the CA Delta, and there is no way in hell that I'd even think about eats one, I'll stick with eating Beaver.


They make great sausage and salami!


----------



## forktender (Jan 31, 2022)

Hard pass for this yankee!!!


----------



## forktender (Feb 2, 2022)

one eyed jack said:


> Even the dog walked by without a "sniff" at 3:16.
> 
> Could be that the rats over there eat something other than the garbage they live on, here.


They tear up Tules, bullrush, hyacinth and a bunch of other aquatic plants.
The only reason I don't shoot every one I run across is the area's that I see them in need clearing, the more the better as of now. when they start tearing up area's I care about they will meet up with my little speedy friend his name is, .17 HMR


----------



## one eyed jack (Feb 3, 2022)

forktender said:


> They tear up Tules, bullrush, hyacinth and a bunch of other aquatic plants.
> The only reason I don't shoot every one I run across is the area's that I see them in need clearing, the more the better as of now. when they start tearing up area's I care about they will meet up with my little speedy friend his name is, .17 HMR
> 
> 
> ...



The .17 is indeed a speedy little friend.  It'll reach out a good distance, too.

Sounds like fun to me.

POINT


----------



## DougE (Feb 3, 2022)

one eyed jack said:


> The .17 is indeed a speedy little friend. It'll reach out a good distance, too.


Fairly flat trajectory as well.


----------



## negolien (Feb 3, 2022)

Dude rats? Come on now buddy think  long term sustainability.


----------



## one eyed jack (Feb 4, 2022)

DougE said:


> Fairly flat trajectory as well.


Indeed.  One of the cartridges main selling points.  Hard to reload the rimfire cartridges, though.


----------



## one eyed jack (Feb 4, 2022)

negolien said:


> Dude rats? Come on now buddy think  long term sustainability.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Looks like a few rats onboard there.


----------



## DougE (Feb 4, 2022)

one eyed jack said:


> Indeed.  One of the cartridges main selling points.  Hard to reload the rimfire cartridges, though.


I've seen it done, but I'll stick to reloading center fire cartridges.


----------



## one eyed jack (Feb 4, 2022)

I've only heard about the process of reloading rim fire, haven't ever seen it.  I used to reload a good bit of center fire.

Good clean fun hobby.


----------



## indaswamp (Feb 4, 2022)

Hmmm...
Little cold for me this weekend....or might would go.


----------



## oscar (Feb 19, 2022)

Remember, rats are only a bushy tail away from getting fed in the park.


----------

